# Must-have gear/supplies before the puppy gets here?



## Nate Barrett (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if this belongs in the puppy section or the noobs section, but I'm wondering if you guys have recommendations. It's still a few months away, but I'd like to get an idea of what I'll need before the puppy comes home so I can space out any big-ticket items. I'm going to be getting a Malinois pup to train in French Ring, but any general "you need this" recommendations whether for FR or just working pups in general would be helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

some long soft tugs, some long harder tugs, a short recall tug, a couple balls, a harness a couple of leashes 1meter 6foot and 10-15 foot, a bungee cord some cones or barrels a gun a whip some bamboo a suit a clicker a gym bag full of towels or stuff (for starting the basket) a couple of leg sleeves choke chain.
Lots of knowledge and a good team.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't do French ring. If I were getting a dog and doing French ring with it, I'd find a training group that does French Ring, see if they have handler and decoy seminars, and plan those as expenses as well as gas to get to every training session I could attend within reason, within a couple hours of me, aside from everything as Daniel mentioned. I'd find as many trial videos and training videos as I could as well. Also a rule book. 

Good Luck!!!



Nate Barrett said:


> I'm not sure if this belongs in the puppy section or the noobs section, but I'm wondering if you guys have recommendations. It's still a few months away, but I'd like to get an idea of what I'll need before the puppy comes home so I can space out any big-ticket items. I'm going to be getting a Malinois pup to train in French Ring, but any general "you need this" recommendations whether for FR or just working pups in general would be helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Duct tape...:-#
Learn to speak less and enjoy more. I see too many folks who want to HURRY the puppy stage along and forget the good times connected with it. Going through this now with a male from my GSD breeding.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Leash, collar, crate, high quality food, sense of humour.


----------



## Gus Kostas (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not waste too much $$ on equipment initially beyond a crate and a decent puppy food. Your tool kit will grow over time as you bond with the pup. I do recommend:

- Small to medium sized shovel or scoop for the poop for outside; sanitation supplies for inside (inexpensive).

- An open mind, as you will soon be receiving steady doses of humility and surprises with the new family member (free).


----------



## Guy Williams (Jun 26, 2012)

As the first thing on my agenda is to get the puppy used to being alone, top of my list would be a crate and bedding. You will need to feed it and water it from the outset so bowls and food. Towels for clearing up accidents and ragging which I would be doing from day one when the puppy bites (if it isn't biting from day 1 I would be concerned - whether you distract and divert the biting or stop it dead in the water is the subject of other threads and may be worth a read before your pup arrives).

I would also have a collar and lead, 8m retractable lead and crate for the car as getting out and about would be on my to do list very early on.

It is very easy to get caught up in the exciting training you will do with your dog when it is older but if you don't attend to basics like getting it used to being alone you will be too tired to train when it screams all night, if you don't socialise and habituate it will be a bag of nerves that you can't do a thing with. 

My advice would be to produce a well mannered, well adjusted dog to start with and if you are successful at that you can push it down your chosen training path. Doing that whilst simultaneosly prepping it for a chosen sport/job is a skill which takes experience and in my experience too many people make a hash of and end up with dogs that need a lot of work to repair the damage.


----------

